# Volley Comics



## Davey Do (Aug 6, 2021)

I recently had a little chat with another member, asked him if he'd be interested in bouncing comics back and forth, and he basically said he was game, so here it goes!


----------



## Davey Do (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Davey Do (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Davey Do (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Davey Do (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Davey Do (Aug 6, 2021)

@rcleary171


----------



## Davey Do (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Davey Do (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Davey Do (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Davey Do (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Gary O' (Aug 6, 2021)

Love these


----------



## Davey Do (Aug 6, 2021)

@Gaer


----------



## Gaer (Aug 6, 2021)

Can't luv!  I'm writing another book!
and I've got bronze sculpting and my painting to do!
It's all yours! You're great!  Carry on!


----------



## Davey Do (Aug 6, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> Love these


Once again, your support is deeply appreciated, Gary.

Feel free to join in. I wanted original artwork posted, and it's probably part of your sir name, Gary O' Riginal.


----------



## Davey Do (Aug 6, 2021)

Gaer said:


> Can't luv!  I'm writing another book!
> and I've got bronze sculpting and my painting to do!
> It's all yours! You're great!  Carry on!


I understand. Other voices beckon.

But, hey- thanks for responding to the Bat Signal!


----------



## Gaer (Aug 6, 2021)

Been called a lot of things, but never a Bat Lady!
You'rer doin some great stuff here!  Keep it up!


----------



## Davey Do (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Davey Do (Aug 6, 2021)

Gaer said:


> You're great!  Carry on!


----------



## Llynn (Aug 6, 2021)

Are you using this forum to promote your product? Perhaps that is why you aren't getting responses.


----------



## Murrmurr (Aug 6, 2021)

Llynn said:


> Are you using this forum to promote your product? Perhaps that is why you aren't getting responses.


Um, no. There was literally an invitation for a comics exchange. We're waiting for the recipient of said invitation to arrive.


----------



## Davey Do (Aug 6, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> Love these


----------



## Davey Do (Aug 6, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> There was literally an invitation for a comics exchange. We're waiting for the recipient of said invitation to arrive.


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 6, 2021)

Davey Do said:


> Once again, your support is deeply appreciated, Gary.
> 
> Feel free to join in. I wanted original artwork posted, and it's probably part of your sir name, Gary O' Riginal



*'Gary O'Riginal'*

Heh, heh, that's a new one
On other sites I've been dubbed* Gary O'Blivious*

Thanks for the invite, pard, but I wouldn't think to defile yer genre

You got this

Like Robert Crumb would say


----------



## Davey Do (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Irwin (Aug 6, 2021)

Here's one I did in college back in the '90s...


----------



## Davey Do (Aug 6, 2021)

Deleted due to disinterest.

I'm feeling kind of powerful right now.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## Davey Do (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## Judycat (Aug 7, 2021)

Outdoors the dog is happily sniffing the air, yapping that the world is a smelly place. 

The chicken is continually pecking at the ground clucking that the world is a buggy place.

The cat is quietly curled up on the porch thinking that the world needs deodorant and an exterminator.


----------



## Davey Do (Aug 7, 2021)

Judycat said:


> Outdoors the dog is happily sniffing the air, yapping that the world is a smelly place.
> 
> The chicken is continually pecking at the ground clucking that the world is a buggy place.
> 
> The cat is quietly curled up on the porch thinking that the world needs deodorant and an exterminator.


----------



## Davey Do (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## Judycat (Aug 7, 2021)

Davey Do said:


> View attachment 177519


Beautiful. Thank you. When the kids were little I used to make cartoons for them. They giggled like crazy at that one.


----------



## Davey Do (Aug 7, 2021)

Llynn said:


> Are you using this forum to promote your product? Perhaps that is why you aren't getting responses.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 7, 2021)

Rcleary never posted daily here only occasionally.


----------



## Davey Do (Aug 7, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> Rcleary never posted daily here only occasionally.


----------



## Davey Do (Aug 7, 2021)

What happened to your post that I volleyed back to you, @Meanderer ?


----------



## Davey Do (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## Davey Do (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## Davey Do (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## Davey Do (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## Davey Do (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## Davey Do (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## Davey Do (Aug 7, 2021)

I just fed my chickens when I heard one of the say...


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 7, 2021)

Davey Do said:


> View attachment 177543





Davey Do said:


> What happened to your post that I volleyed back to you, @Meanderer ?


A quick trip to the Vet and back......


----------



## Davey Do (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## Gary O' (Aug 7, 2021)

I love this thread!!!

Davey, are you published?

If not, why not?


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 7, 2021)

Sorry we didn't STAY around......


----------



## Irwin (Aug 7, 2021)

Meanderer said:


> Sorry we didn't STAY around......


Did you draw that, Meanderer?


----------



## Murrmurr (Aug 7, 2021)

Irwin said:


> Did you draw that, Meanderer?


It's signed. Doesn't say Meanderer, but who knows how many aliases he has.


----------



## Davey Do (Aug 8, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> Davey, are you published?
> 
> If not, why not?






Your accolades are much appreciated, Gary, and I hold your opinion in high esteem. 

As far as the published thing, yeah I have, online on a few different sites, and in some local & national paper publications. But my bliss is unplugged communication through comics, like here on SF, the nursing & cartoon websites, and my personal journals.

Thanks for your interest, Gary, and keep coming back!


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 8, 2021)

Davey Do said:


> But my bliss is unplugged communication through comics


I so get that


----------



## Davey Do (Aug 8, 2021)

Irwin said:


> Did you draw that, Meander?


Thanks for acting as the sergeant-at-arms, Irwin. And I mean that.

I originally wanted this thread to be a spontaneous cartoon thread with original submissions, but it doesn't seem to be working out that way. So when Meanderer submitted the shark cartoon, I thought, "What the heck? I enjoy editing cartoons almost as much as I enjoy creating them, so that's what I'll do!"

Therefore, we shall go with the flow and ride with the tide!


----------



## Davey Do (Aug 8, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> I so get that






Although not always funny, interesting, appropriate, or even any good, I can make a cartoon out of any situation.

Go ahead: Challenge me!


----------



## Irwin (Aug 8, 2021)

Davey Do said:


> Thanks for acting as the sergeant-at-arms, Irwin. And I mean that.



Actually, I was just wondering if @Meanderer drew the cartoon. I wasn't acting as an enforcer of rules.


----------



## Davey Do (Aug 8, 2021)

Irwin said:


> I wasn't acting as an enforcer of rules.




Too bad. You're really good at it.


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 8, 2021)

Davey Do said:


> Although not always funny, interesting, appropriate, or even any good, I can make a cartoon out of any situation.


I see that
.....and so quick!
It reminds me of watching Disney cartoonists, back in the '50s, sitting at their drafting tables, whipping up characters on large sheets of paper......in seconds

They made them with such ease

It was inspirational

riiiiight up until I tried it


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 8, 2021)

Davey Do said:


> Go ahead: Challenge me!


Heh

I do believe yer greatest challenges are from within
(a cartoon will germinate from this before I can even finish typing)


----------



## Davey Do (Aug 8, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> I see that
> .....and so quick!
> It reminds me of watching Disney cartoonists, back in the '50s, sitting at their drafting tables, whipping up characters on large sheets of paper......in seconds
> 
> ...



If you drew that with your mouse, Gary, that is exceptional. If not, it's still a good rendering.

Man! Those artists of old, using onion paper and black light boxes, were really something! They had their work cut out for them. My creations are a cakewalk compared to their endeavors.

BTW: If you're interested, I've got an old drawing tablet that still works- it just has a short in the power lead and the stylus is missing a button- that I'd be glad to give it to you. Lord knows it's easier to draw with a stylus than a mouse!

And now, back to our program.

Submitted for your consideration: Usually requesting captions for photos, @PamfromTx, on the second dimension, is photoing a caption....


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 8, 2021)

Davey Do said:


> If you drew that with your mouse, Gary, that is exceptional. If not, it's still a good rendering.


Yeah, the mouse.

However, I gotta tell ya, right here;

Yer renditions, with the pertinent trimmings, are art.....plain and simple.
It's a driven talent

And we are so privileged to see it come together here



Davey Do said:


> BTW: If you're interested, I've got an old drawing tablet that still works- it just has a short in the power lead and the stylus is missing a button- that I'd be glad to give you. Lord knows it's easier to draw with a stylus than a mouse!



I appreciate that offer, but it'd be a bit overwhelming for me.
My current projects are just enough to keep me whelmed

I will play, from time to time, however


----------



## Davey Do (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## Davey Do (Aug 8, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> a cartoon will germinate from this


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## Davey Do (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## Davey Do (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## Davey Do (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## Gary O' (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## Davey Do (Aug 9, 2021)

Volley:




Alternate volley:


----------



## Judycat (Aug 9, 2021)

Davey Do said:


> Volley:
> 
> 
> View attachment 177859
> ...



Ah the running gag.


----------



## Davey Do (Aug 9, 2021)

Judycat said:


> Ah the running gag.


----------



## Davey Do (Aug 9, 2021)

Meanwhile, at the Taproom...


----------



## Davey Do (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## Davey Do (Aug 10, 2021)




----------



## Davey Do (Aug 10, 2021)




----------



## Davey Do (Aug 10, 2021)




----------



## Davey Do (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## Davey Do (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Aug 11, 2021)

*EAT YOUR HEART OUT*


**


----------



## Davey Do (Aug 11, 2021)

A few of these past few Volley Comics have been inspired by posts in other forums- primarily the Humor forum-as was this one I titled, "The Geriatric Mime":


----------



## Davey Do (Aug 11, 2021)

So I did a cartoon for the nurses website:


----------



## Davey Do (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## Davey Do (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## Davey Do (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## Davey Do (Aug 13, 2021)




----------



## Davey Do (Aug 13, 2021)

Hank Williams wrote and sang, "The silence of a falling star lights up a purple night" which gives us imagery of a lonely, yet beautiful scene.

What if...

The situation isn't interpreted as beautiful by the falling star's peers?


----------



## Davey Do (Aug 13, 2021)




----------



## Davey Do (Aug 13, 2021)




----------



## Davey Do (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## Judycat (Aug 14, 2021)

Davey Do said:


> View attachment 178475


That boy over there. With the wavy hare.  Draw a wavy hare.


----------



## rcleary171 (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## rcleary171 (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## Gary O' (Aug 20, 2021)

I so admire cartoonists

The only things I dabble with, in that realm, are filched pics with my captions


----------



## Davey Do (Aug 21, 2021)

rcleary171 said:


> View attachment 179605


----------



## rcleary171 (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## rcleary171 (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## Davey Do (Aug 21, 2021)

Judycat said:


> Draw a wavy hare.


----------



## Davey Do (Aug 21, 2021)

rcleary171 said:


> View attachment 179608


----------



## Davey Do (Aug 21, 2021)

rcleary171 said:


> View attachment 179724


----------



## Davey Do (Aug 21, 2021)

rcleary171 said:


> View attachment 179726


----------



## rcleary171 (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## rcleary171 (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## Davey Do (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## rcleary171 (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## Davey Do (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## Davey Do (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## Davey Do (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## rcleary171 (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## rcleary171 (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## Davey Do (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## rcleary171 (Aug 28, 2021)

Got Hair?


----------



## Davey Do (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## Davey Do (Sep 12, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> *'Gary O'Riginal'*
> 
> Heh, heh, that's a new one
> On other sites I've been dubbed* Gary O'Blivious*
> ...


----------



## rcleary171 (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## Davey Do (Sep 23, 2021)




----------



## rcleary171 (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Davey Do (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## Davey Do (Jan 18, 2022)

In an effort to get @rcleary171 back:


----------



## rcleary171 (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## Davey Do (Jan 19, 2022)

I did not realize that the actor who played in the movie Jaws name was Robert Shaw, rcleary. There was a kid who lived up the road with that same name. His nickname was Rocksie.

I met Rocksie many years later, as an adult, and asked him what I should call him. He said, "You can just call me Bob".

How so very uninteresting.


----------

